# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Ngắt tiếng karaoke

## luxubu

mình có down được mấy bài karaoke về máy pc nhưng ko biết làm thế nào để ngắt của ca sĩ được .các bạn có trình nào có thể ngắt được tiếng thì cho mình xin với ( nhớ kèm hướng dẫn) . rất cám ơn !

----------


## thienan

> mình có down được mấy bài karaoke về máy pc nhưng ko biết làm thế nào để ngắt của ca sĩ được .các bạn có trình nào có thể ngắt được tiếng thì cho mình xin với ( nhớ kèm hướng dẫn) . rất cám ơn !


bạn mở windows media player lên, chọn view/enhancements/graphic equalizer.khi thanh equalizer hiện ra, kế bên có thanh balance, bạn kéo nút gạt của thanh balance về hết bên trái hoặc bên phải đến khi nào không còn giọng ca là được. chúc vui !

----------


## thichduthu

*trả lời: ngắt tiếng karaoke*

hình như cách này chỉ áp dụng cho hát dvd thôi chứ file bình thường ko làm đc bạn ơi. bạn xem lại giùm đc ko?

----------


## phuong3992

bạn mở windows media player lên, chọn view/enhancements/graphic equalizer.khi thanh equalizer hiện ra, kế bên có thanh balance, bạn kéo nút gạt của thanh balance về hết bên trái hoặc bên phải đến khi nào không còn giọng ca là được. chúc vui !

----------


## phuong3992

mình có down được mấy bài karaoke về máy pc nhưng ko biết làm thế nào để ngắt của ca sĩ được .các bạn có trình nào có thể ngắt được tiếng thì cho mình xin với ( nhớ kèm hướng dẫn) . rất cám ơn !

----------

